# 2013 VW CC Airbag Error Light and Massage



## nadeaa0a (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Yesterday I was working on installing an amplifier and a subwoofer on my 2013 VW CC 2.0T LUX.

Everything went smoothly until I started the car. The AIRBAG light is on and I get an AIRBAG ERROR! maggage on the dashboard.

I googled the problem and I read that it might have something to do with moving the driver and passenger seat all the way to the front because that's exactly what i did.

Can you please help me with this issue. Unfortunately I don't have a vag-com and i don't want to go to the dealer.....

Appreciate your inputs


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

nadeaa0a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Yesterday I was working on installing an amplifier and a subwoofer on my 2013 VW CC 2.0T LUX.
> 
> ...


Any time an airbag component gets disconnected/stays disconnected while your car's battery is hooked up you will get that warning light.

Check under the seats to make sure you didn't unplug the airbag cables underneath and also if you removed the radio, the passenger air bag light below the radio will also cause that error if unplugged. 

The only way to clear the error is with Vag-com or dealer that I know of..... *maybe *one of those auto parts stores with the free code reading have the capability of clearing it for you.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

doslinux said:


> Any time an airbag component gets disconnected/stays disconnected while your car's battery is hooked up you will get that warning light.
> 
> Check under the seats to make sure you didn't unplug the airbag cables underneath and also if you removed the radio, the passenger air bag light below the radio will also cause that error if unplugged.
> 
> The only way to clear the error is with Vag-com or dealer that I know of..... *maybe *one of those auto parts stores with the free code reading have the capability of clearing it for you.


This ^. A Vag-Com is needed to clear the airbag code once you find whats disconnected. I work for Advance Auto and I know our code reader does not pull airbag codes due to safety laws and regulations because if we were able to clear an airbag code and then the person gets into an accident and the airbag fails the company can be held legally responsible because we are not a licensed repair facility. Anyway find some one with a Vag-Com and it can be cleared with a click.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Ask somebody in your regional forum for vagcom. 
If you happen to be in central NJ send me PM, i have vagcom


----------



## nadeaa0a (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you guys for your reply. 

I have one more question 

I do have the OBD 2 scan tool and tried connecting to the car and successful connected using the Scanxl software butuunfortunately did not find anything that has to do with clearing airbag codes. 

Then I tried using the vag-com lite software, but I keep on getting an Interface not found error. 

The question is 

1- Can I use vag-com with those ordinary obd2 scan tools? 
2- why does the vag-com lite software keeps on giving me the interface not found error? 
3-if I upgraded to the full version of vag-com then do u need to get their cable? 

Sorry for all those r question 

Really appreciate your help


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

there is no obd2 reader that will work well.

you have two options:
dealer or vagcom from rosstech.

rosstech software is only functional with rosstech cable. if you buy full version of their software it wont help you. you need their cable period!

Cable will fully activate software


----------



## Rockospark (Feb 2, 2014)

*How did you fix it???*

I have the same issue with my '13 Passat, everything went smooth except the airbag error after install. I brought it to the dealer and they said their computer wont communicate with my cars computer and wanted to charge me $90 per hour to diagnose the issue so I left and the light is still on.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

doslinux said:


> Any time an airbag component gets disconnected/stays disconnected while your car's battery is hooked up you will get that warning light.
> 
> Check under the seats to make sure you didn't unplug the airbag cables underneath and also if you removed the radio, the passenger air bag light below the radio will also cause that error if unplugged.
> 
> The only way to clear the error is with Vag-com or dealer that I know of..... *maybe *one of those auto parts stores with the free code reading have the capability of clearing it for you.



As long as the ignition is off and the key is out you can remove airbag parts without disconnecting the battery. Just make sure you connect the airbag again before you switch the car back on.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Will22 said:


> As long as the ignition is off and the key is out you can remove airbag parts without disconnecting the battery. Just make sure you connect the airbag again before you switch the car back on.


Not true, if you disconnect the passenger airbag connection under the radio (part of the silver bezel) you will get a error on the dash and it will need to be cleared out via VagCom.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

van33 said:


> Not true, if you disconnect the passenger airbag connection under the radio (part of the silver bezel) you will get a error on the dash and it will need to be cleared out via VagCom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The compleat centre dash of my car was removed to fix dash creaking noises and there was no airbag light. I changed the steering wheel a few days ago and again no airbag light so I think it might be.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

van33 said:


> Not true, if you disconnect the passenger airbag connection under the radio (part of the silver bezel) you will get a error on the dash and it will need to be cleared out via VagCom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are absolutely wrong. Done this dozens of times.

When the Airbag light is disconnected, as long as the ignition is not turned on during this time, there will be NO error light. Get it, absolutely NO error light.

Again, I have done it dozens of times on my 09 CC, my 13 CC and my 09 Eos.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> You are absolutely wrong. Done this dozens of times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think thats what he meant just forgot to write it. Yes you can disconnect it as many times as you want but if you disconnect it WHILE car is in ignition/running you will ger an error.





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think thats what he meant just forgot to write it. Yes you can disconnect it as many times as you want but if you disconnect it WHILE car is in ignition/running you will ger an error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was disagreeing with Van33, which means he was wrong.

This is beginning to get confusing. I really must take a nap.:laugh:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> You are absolutely wrong. Done this dozens of times.
> 
> When the Airbag light is disconnected, as long as the ignition is not turned on during this time, there will be NO error light. Get it, absolutely NO error light.
> 
> Again, I have done it dozens of times on my 09 CC, my 13 CC and my 09 Eos.


Hmm, somehow it popped an error for me when I did it. The car was off and the key wasn't in the ignition either. Could there be a setting in the program that might have triggered it?


----------



## Excoastie (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if this is also true of the MKVI Jetta?

I was messing around with trying to find a power source to wire up some foot well lighting this afternoon. I wasn't getting power where I was hoping, so I hit the ignition button (with the passenger side air bag off light disconnected), now I have an airbag error message in the MFI as well as the light on the cluster.

I've already made an appointment with the dealer, but I'd rather get there knowing what the issue is, as I don't have much faith in my dealer's service department.

Exco


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

If you want to be on the safe side, just don't disconnect any airbag wiring or components with the battery installed. Clearing the error thru VagCom is not a big deal. Just a pain if you don't have the cable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Excoastie (Jan 20, 2014)

van33 said:


> If you want to be on the safe side, just don't disconnect any airbag wiring or components with the battery installed. Clearing the error thru VagCom is not a big deal. Just a pain if you don't have the cable.


That is fine and dandy, unfortunately I was unaware of the air bag light issue until after the fact.

Lesson learned.

Exco


----------



## Mudbone (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for this thread -and VAG-COM. I unplugged my Passenger Airbag light while looking for a rattle. I thought I'd really broken something, but it was easily fixed with a code reset.


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

Disconnecting the battery for a few mins won't reset it?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

If you pop an airbag error code on the dash, it needs to be reset via VagCom cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*VagCom*



mtomaska said:


> Ask somebody in your regional forum for vagcom.
> If you happen to be in central NJ send me PM, i have vagcom


I had to take out the center console on my CC and then drove to a store with the airbag light cable disconnected, didn't think the airbag light would go off because of that and so i'm stuck driving with the airbag light on. I live in Norristown PA, could you help me out turning that damn thing off?


----------

